# epoxy filler



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am making a table-top from re-claimed douglas-fir lumber. I'm looking into using a two part epoxy to achieve either a turquoise or black color filler in the nooks and imperfections. Does anyone have a good brand/product to recommend? Also, I don't want to use epoxy for the whole top; just the filler. Will a polyurethane work well if applied as a sealer over the epoxy filler?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

Woodworkers Journal had an article recently using epoxy to create an inlay in a picture frame. They cut a small groove that they filled with a dyed epoxy and then planed it after it cured which got rid of any epoxy that ran out of the groove. I'm not sure if that info will be exactly relevant to what you are doing, but it might give you a starting point.

Scott


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

West system and or system three epoxies will do what you're looking for. I believe transtint dye is compatible with those epoxies. You may need to thicken the epoxy with some cab-o-sil to keep the wood from soaking up too much resin. Some epoxies will have amine blush that will need to be removed but after that and after scuff sanding, they are a stable base for poly.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I use MAS low viscosity Epoxy. It's thin, so it gets into every nook and cranny and just as importantly, the bubbles get out. I fill until the Epoxy has a little bit of a pillow on the surface. I let it cure for a full week before leveling. It shrinks a little as it cures and if you level it before it fully cures, you'll see a concavity after it's finished. 

When I want to tint Epoxy black, I use a powdered artist color called mars black to make it black and it is blacker than night. 

To me, other colors look too monochromatic. If I were going with turquoise, I'd use inlace or crushed stone for a little more interest. 

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/47/Inlay-Materials


----------



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I've heard of West Systems before and I think i'll give it a try. I like the look of the black filler also so I'll find a dye that is compatible.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

For dyeing Epoxy black, I use an artist color called mars black. It's similar to another artists color called jet black, but the jet black actually looks a little purplish in the Epoxy. Mars black is really black. You can get it at an artist supply store. It's powder in a small jar and costs just a few bucks. A little goes a long way. Colors like blue, red, green etc don't look good in Epoxy to me. You can get crushed stone and other colored inlay materials at wood turning supply places that look better if you want colors.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I think Turquoise looks fantastic. I like it better than any other filler, until I saw this.
Look up "opalized wood".
It's a fossil, but I am trying to figure out how to do an epoxy fill that would duplicate it.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

That is wicked cool. 

How about this stuff mixed with clear Epoxy?

http://www.profoundglass.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=156


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Check out the choices here

http://www.rightrocks.com/shop/

http://smalts.letterheadsignsupply.com/abalone-flakes


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Oh ... those abalone flakes give me an idea. Since I have practically unlimited access to seashells ... maybe I can make my own "pearl flakes" which might look enough like opal to pass!

Going on the road for another two weeks, so it'll have to wait until I get back home.


----------



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

I ordered the West Systems epoxy and will give it a try with the black dye. Has anyone tried an oil finish over an epoxy fill? I am looking into using Rubio Monocoat as a sealer now instead of polyurethane but am unsure if that will look good over the epoxy?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

If you use a finish that is absorbed into the wood, the places where the Epoxy is will show up shiny while the rest is matte. When finishing something with Epoxy fill, I use varnish.


----------



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

Quickstep said:


> If you use a finish that is absorbed into the wood, the places where the Epoxy is will show up shiny while the rest is matte. When finishing something with Epoxy fill, I use varnish.


That's what I was thinking. I like the idea of a low gloss and natural finish but it sounds like that wouldn't look very good. I might try a sample piece with a varnish and polyurethane and compare the two. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

nathanvaughan said:


> That's what I was thinking. I like the idea of a low gloss and natural finish but it sounds like that wouldn't look very good. I might try a sample piece with a varnish and polyurethane and compare the two.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Polyurethane can have adhesion issues at the best of times, if you decide to use it over epoxy pay extra attention to surface prep. Varnish might work a little better, but personally I'd want to go with a spray on lacquer.

Alternatively, since you're going with West systems for the epoxy, if you got the 207 clear hardener you could use the same epoxy for the top coat. Would make for a pretty solid table top


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Polyurethane can have adhesion issues at the best of times, if you decide to use it over epoxy pay extra attention to surface prep. Varnish might work a little better, but personally I'd want to go with a spray on lacquer.
> 
> Alternatively, since you're going with West systems for the epoxy, if you got the 207 clear hardener you could use the same epoxy for the top coat. Would make for a pretty solid table top


You can kind of use West epoxy for the top coat, but it gets hazy relatively quickly if not top coated with something else. Vicious circle, huh?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quickstep said:


> You can kind of use West epoxy for the top coat, but it gets hazy relatively quickly if not top coated with something else. Vicious circle, huh?


Huh, hadn't heard that. Maybe one of those pour-on epoxy finishes then


----------

